

Foxpass (YC S15) helps companies manage employee access to internal systems - aren
http://venturebeat.com/2015/07/29/y-combinator-backed-foxpass-helps-small-companies-manage-employee-access-to-internal-systems/

======
aren
Foxpass started here as a "Show HN" back in February
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9039027](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9039027))
and now we're part of the current batch.

Would love your feedback and of course I'm happy to answer any questions!

~~~
rubiquity
You and your team must be saints. This is arguably one of the most boring and
monotonous problems to solve. Good luck!

~~~
skuhn
Every technical problem is boring and monotonous to somebody, the trick is to
find someone who can get interested in it and pay them to deal with it.

With any luck I'll be paying Foxpass to solve this one for me in the near
future.

------
lchengify
Currently we're using JumpCloud, prior to that we used OneLogin before they
had a ton of outages.

Would love to switch to you guys, since integrating with Google Apps as an
LDAP/RADIUS server is our one-and-only use case.

Question: Do you guys guarantee encryption-at-rest for key storage? What about
3rd party master encryption keys?

~~~
aren
We'd love to have you as a customer! We don't store any plaintext secrets.
Passwords are bcrypted and public keys can safely be public. If I
misunderstood your question or if you want a more in-depth answer, please drop
me a line: aren@.

------
welder
This is similar to [https://www.meldium.com/](https://www.meldium.com/), a
team password manager that helps with user permission management. It's a
problem I've been waiting for someone to successfully solve. Good luck!

P.S. Showed this to another YC startup and they want to try it.

------
justizin
I worked at OneLogin and always lamented that we didn't care about managing
engineering-level access at all, esp since that was actually my job at
OneLogin. Definitely impressed with some of what I see.

------
ismail
Nicely done guys for spotting the schelp blindness. I have been at many large
enterprises where due to the pain of manging passwords everyone uses the exact
same pass.

